
OxyContin goes global – “We’re only just getting started” - wallflower
http://www.latimes.com/projects/la-me-oxycontin-part3/
======
npunt
Sadly, a common pattern to export bad product and business methods to other,
often more vulnerable countries.

This is a follow up to LA Times' great reporting on OxyContin back in May,
which uncovered how opioid addiction has exploded due to false representation
of oxycontin's effectiveness, which was done to justify the more expensive
patented time release mechanism of their pill.
[http://www.latimes.com/projects/oxycontin-
part1/](http://www.latimes.com/projects/oxycontin-part1/)

------
draw_down
These people are ghouls.

------
alpineidyll3
Let's hope other governments and medical systems are less complicit in mass
murder than the US

